# Tackles for Entry level distance casting



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm looking to get into this sport and what kind of tackle do I need to get started. I currently have the 1502, 1509/blue yonder.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

1509 with a blue yonder will certainly get you started. Be careful, this can be every bit as addicting as fishing......  

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Tommy! More questions, what kind of line do you guys cast and shockleader? Thanks


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> Thanks Tommy! More questions, what kind of line do you guys cast and shockleader? Thanks


Line varies with weight. In the 125 gram class, the line has to be a minimum of .28mm diameter. In the 150 it must be .31. I'm using Ande Envy 8 and 10 lb because it's easy to get. Shock leader has to be .75mm.

/Scott


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, Teo. Don't you use the archives?  

I hear the Gami G-Power line is good for casting. 

But what do I know? I can't cast 100 yeads with a 20mph wind at my back. 

Teo, I wonder if you can get a tournament butt for the Rainshadow 1509s like you can for the All Stars?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Scott is right. 

Line has to be mono, min diameter .31 for 150 and .28 for 125. Shockleader .75. Needs to be hi-vis.

Some of the common lines used are,

Suffix 8 and 10
Gamigatsu 12 and 14 
Sakuma 
Bass pro shop titeline 8 and 10.

Titeline is good casting line and pretty cheap. My favorite is the sakuma and the gamigatsu.

Shockleader, Suffix 60 lb (orange) is my favorite but is hard to get. Titeline 60 (yellow) works good as well as ande 60 envy (green).

When you get ready to upgrade rods try out as many as you can. Most guys throw zziplexes, (FT, SST, HST, PRIMO SYNCRO, BULLET) expensive but great quality casting rods. Century also makes top grade (I'm throwing a TTR now) casting rods, Greys has a following too. Breakaway has quite a few out there as well.

Reel upgrades usually include magnet control. The mag elite slidy works pretty well but most guys use a knobby to roll the mags on and off. That Blue yonder can be modified into a mean casting machine...lol

It really is a fun sport and most of the guys will help you anyway they can.

Join us in Wilmington (Shallotte) NC this Oct for the Nationals.

Tommy


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

I have loohed at some of the Suffix line witch type does most people use? Also I think that Stren has a small Dia. mono out now any input on it?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Tommy, since you personally tested the Fusion and the HDX. If I were to pick on of the 2 to start out, which one would you prefer? 


hmm.. I might have to unload some of my tackles to accomodate my other needs.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CF,

Are you asking which one I would pick to tournament cast or to fish with?? 

I did test the HDX with a full pendulum using the 125 and the 150 gram sinker. The rod handled the 125 very well but with the 150 sinker the butt was collapsing a bit on me. Nick has talked about building a stiffer, longer tournament butt for the HDX which could make it a great dual purpose rod.

I did not attempt a full pendulum with the Fusion so I cannot say how it would perform. 

For an 8nbait fishing rod you can't go wrong with either. It really comes down to personal preference. They are both lightweight, powerful heavers. The fusion is very fast action and I personally like the small diameter butt. Fits my small hands just right. The HDX has a very crisp, fast action as well. It seems to provide power from the entire blank. Butt is a little thicker in diameter but still smaller than my old standby straight8 zziplex.

HDX has the fusion beat on price, quality will take a little time to tell. If it is anything like other breakaway rods it should be fine. I believe Tommy Wheeler makes a fine quality blank.

Heck, get em both...lol


Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Tommy*

Not to hijack the thread but Where do you get your Sakuma? I had some 50lb and that stuff is the best [email protected] shock leader for fishin I ever used. it also makes great Pompano rigs for 4-5oz fishing down here in FL. I use suffix 8-10lb main line on grass. I'm lookin for a good supple shockleader that falls within regulation dia. would like to see sakumas 80lb. The 50.lb is like .45 or something thats why I like it for fishing, their 50 is like most 30-40lb but STRONG,I havent had a failure with it throwing 5oz otg and hatteras.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

if you want to try tourny casting with the 1509 you can get the tourny butt section for it, i have one and used it when i started long casting in tournements. where to get one i'm not sure but you can ask nick at breakaway. i bought mine at hattaras jacks about 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Barty,

Did you find the Sakuma??

Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

demonfish said:


> if you want to try tourny casting with the 1509 you can get the tourny butt section for it, i have one and used it when i started long casting in tournements. where to get one i'm not sure but you can ask nick at breakaway. i bought mine at hattaras jacks about 3 yrs ago.



Lou aka Heaver might have a tourney butt for the 1509.


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Leader material supply*

I'm having problems finding a spool of good hi-viz leader line. If anyone has a reliable supply I'd be very interested in tapping into it.

Has Sportcast USA considered offering to supply spools of leader material? A (small) mark-up might be worth paying to help fund the association.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Brian,

I normally use Bass Pro Shop Titeline 60lb test high vis yellow. It mics out at around .80, holds up well and doesn't stretch too much. Plus it's reasonably priced!! I also use the Suffix .75 orange. It comes in 150yd spools and I order it from the UK. 

Maybe we could start to sell line and leader....

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Tommy said:


> Barty,
> 
> Did you find the Sakuma??
> 
> Tommy


Yeah I got hooked up with a guy on Kieth Whites board who can get it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea that's where I get mine. Dave is a straight up guy.

Tommy


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Tommy,

Many thanks. I could never find the BPS line in the store, but I've ordered it online. I've also contacted Dave for the Sufix.

See you in October unless I can find time to get down for a practice session with you before then.

Cheers,
*Brian*


----------

